# [Komplett-PC] Suche Komplett-PC für aktuelle Games und Musikbearbeitung (Mixing, Recording, ...)



## Opranius (28. August 2013)

*[Komplett-PC] Suche Komplett-PC für aktuelle Games und Musikbearbeitung (Mixing, Recording, ...)*

Guten Abend,

Ich suche einen *Komplett-PC* der auch in den nächsten Jahren noch *aktuelle Games *(kein Crysis 3 o.Ä.) stemmen kann und für *Musikbearbeitung*, also z.B. Recording oder Mischen, gut geeignet ist. Preislich habe ich mich da gerade noch nicht festgelegt, da ich keine Vorstellung habe, wo die "Übergänge" der Preisklassen sind. Es soll schon eine sinnvolle Investition sein im Bezug auf das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.

Ich durchforste daher derzeit einige Shops mit Komplett-PCs und habe nun ein Angebot bei computerwerk.de (taugen die was?) gefunden, bei dem ich mal ganz naiv hoffe, dass es nicht ganz so verkehrt ist. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich wenig Ahnung habe, was aktuell brauchbar ist und vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis her stimmt. Ich habe nur geschaut, ob die einzelnen Komponenten etwas taugen.

Extreme Komplett PC Moncton G - computerwerk.de

Ich habe schließlich mit anderen Shops verglichen, so z.B. mit diesem hier:
AGANDO Shop - Overclocking PC System AGANDO fuego @9500i5 ocd AGANDO fuego @9500i5 ocd 101604

Dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Grafikleistung trotz ähnlichem Preis niedriger ist und dafür der CPU mehr reißt. Ich vermute daher, dass das Angebot von computerwerk mehr für meine Zwecke geeignet ist?

Alles in allem wollte ich fragen, ob ich nach besseren Angeboten suchen soll (wenn ja welche?) oder ob der Komplett-PC von computerwerk sein Geld wert ist.

Vielen Dank schon mal für jegliche Antworten! Ich hoffe, ich habe mich als Ahnungs- und Ratloser nicht ganz zum Affen gemacht


----------



## Enisra (28. August 2013)

also der Zweite Rechner ist irgendwo ein Witz, die CPU ist zwar noch okay, aber das sind eigentlich alles Komponenten aus der Vorletzten Generation


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2013)

Was kannst Du denn ausgeben, und hast Du bereits ein Audiointerface, also eine Soundkarte fürs Musikmachen? 


Und eine Sache ist unlogisch bzw. unmöglich: "_der auch in den nächsten Jahren noch *aktuelle Games *(kein Crysis 3 o.Ä.)" _=> wenn der PC in den nächsten JAHREN die jeweils aktuellen Games schaffen soll, dass MUSS es einer sein, der AKTUELL auch Spiele wie Crysis 3 schafft... oder meinst Du nur Spiele wie Moorhuhn oder so? ^^


----------



## Opranius (28. August 2013)

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten! 

@Herbboy 
Ich habe schon mal andere Threads in diesem Forum durchgestöbert und gesehen, dass du bereits einige Vorschläge im Bezug auf sinnvolle Komplett-PCs gegeben hast. Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch einfach nach denen richten?

Ja, ich habe mich da etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt, sorry. Es soll natürlich ein aktueller PC sein, wenn dies in einem *Preisbereich bis 700 €* möglich ist. Audiointerface etc. habe ich natürlich schon 
Mit "aktuellen Games" meinte ich eigentlich nur Spiele, die keine ungewöhnlich hohen Hardwareanforderungen haben. D.h. wenn in den nächsten Jahren irgendein Titel rauskommt, der ungeheure Hardware erfordert, kann ich darüber hinweg sehen, dass ich ihn nicht in bester Qualität genießen kann. 
Wenn es wirklich sinnvoller wäre, ein wenig über mein genanntes Budget zu gehen, würde ich das auch nicht ausschließen!


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2013)

Jo, dann nimm einfach einen der bestehenden Vorschläge - anbei noch ein PC, den ich neulich für ca 700€ zusammengestellt hab bei hardwareversand.de - die bauen den PC für 20€ nach Deinen Wünschen zusammen (PC-Konfigurator). Auf dem Bild nicht zu sehen, aber im Preis dabei ist ein DVD-Brenner SATA, ca 17€. Und wenn Du willst, dann nimm noch einen Extra-CPU-Kühler für ca 15-18€ dazu, dann ist der PC etwas leiser.

Du musst auch nicht GENAU diese Grafikkarte, Gehäuse usw. nehmen, aber ein Intel core i5-3570, 8GB RAM, 1000Gb HDD uind "eine Nvidia GTX 760" ist bei dem Budget halt das beste, oder auch eine AMD 7950, da wären aktuell dann auch 3 Games dabei, deren Codes Du nach Kauf bei hardwareversand.de per mail anfordern kannst. http://www.hardwareversand.de/landingpage/index.jsp?lp=never_settle_forever

Der PC ist mit beiden Karten aber deutlich besser als die beiden, die Du da gefunden hast. Und für Musikmachen ist sowieso jeder PC, der auch für Spiele gut geeignet, ebenfalls bestens geeignet. zB der core i5 von Intel wäre für 700€ sowieso die beste Wahl, aber selbst deutlich schwächere CPUs wären schon super geeignet - was meinst Du, wie viele "Musiker" noch mit viel älteren CPUs voll auskommen, die nur auf einem Niveau wie ein moderner 50-60€-Dualcore sind?  ich mach selber was Musik, daher kenn ich mich da etwas aus.


PS: du könntest Du für ein paar Euro mehr auch nen Intel core i5-4570 nehmen, das ist die neuere Generation, auch wenn der an sich nicht schneller ist - dann wäre aber auch ein anderes Board nötig, wobei auch da ein passendes gutes Board (Sockel 1150) ca 80-90€ kostet.


----------



## Opranius (28. August 2013)

Ok, dann schau ich mir das alles mal an. Vielen Dank nochmals!


----------

